

How to Start a Startup lecture audio - xyclos
https://github.com/johnsonjake/How-to-Start-a-Startup-Lecture-Audio

======
xyclos
I wanted to listen to these in my car during my commute. Just thought I'd
share.

~~~
chasemiller
Awesome, thank you!

